# the peticure



## bullwinkle (Oct 5, 2008)

overall was the peticure worth it for those who purchased?? I am thinking about getting one though I can do the nails with a clipper but it is scary....


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I just got mine a couple of weeks ago. Tucker doesn't mind the sound of it turned on. But, against his nails it gets quite a bit louder, and between that and the vibration makes him nervous. So, I'm going real slow with it and just touch his nails with it, and haven't been able to tell yet how it does to really trim them down. This last time he did a lot better, so next week I think I'll be able to fully do his nails. In the meantime I'm using both clippers and the Peticure. I think I will like it.

Sheri and Tucker


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I loved the idea of it. But in practical terms, when I got it, it just takes too long to do one nail. Jasper is a lost cause when it comes to his paws...But I am able to do Cash both with nail clippers and and the peticure... But it is hard to keep him occupied long enough to do all his nails with the peticure, so I am back to clipping...It is scary...I have hit the qwik twice and boy is that scary (lots of bleeding.) I got the petite, and my boys are bigger Havs perhaps I needed the power of the bigger peticure.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

I like mine...but mostly because I hate the clippers.

Yes, Posh doesn't love it...but I have the attitude of "get over it dear, life includes nail filing."


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

So I have a question - I have used mine about 3 times on Gracie and I think the band has to be changed already - is this crazy? How often are you guys changing yours?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We've had ours for a while and used it tonight for the first time. LOVE it! I held Scooter while DH did his nails, we offered treats and were done in a few minutes. We were terrified of the clippers so this is wonderful to us. We got the Elite.


----------



## bullwinkle (Oct 5, 2008)

Thanks so much again to all... I may try to get the peticure, as Shadow's nails are black and I clip her nails when she is tired and on her back but like I said before, I feel nervous clipping them.....


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

I've thought about getting one, and figure for the price. Can't really go too wrong. It's only like $19 right now at Petsmart.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I use mine every week on all 3 of the pups- love it!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

wait, just checked..it's the petipaws. came concept though, no?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Tritia, If you read through the earlier posts about Peticure, the consensus was that the Peticure was much better than the Pedipaws. Some returned the Pedipaws to get the Peticure.

I just ordered mine (Peticure Petite) about three weeks ago, and it was on sale for $15.00, plus you get extra sanding things. Shipping costs another $15, though (!!) I think it is just Peticure.com

Sheri

P.S. Well, sorry, I guess the sale is off. This is the link: http://www.peticure.com/


----------



## bullwinkle (Oct 5, 2008)

T think I saw one on Amazon also....Is the elite better than the petite??


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

The Elite is stonger/bigger/louder. You can learn about them on their site.

Sheri


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

gosh! am I the only one to fail peticure 101? maybe I should try it again.


----------



## havaone (Mar 25, 2008)

Guess what my hubby got me for Christmas??? He found the Peticure (petite) at a local store. Now I'm trying to figure out what I'm supposed to do with it!!!  Oh, I know what you're *SUPPOSED* to do with it....I just don't know what *I'M* going to do with it!!! I'm scared of clipping the girls' nails (besides the fact that they don't sit still for it!), and my hubby knows this. He won't do it, either; that's why we take them to the groomer every 3-4 weeks so she can take all of a minute to clip their nails for us!!! Missy, have you found another use for yours? Pencil sharpener, maybe??? :biggrin1:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We were terrified too Michelle! We just did a little at a time and I held Scooter while DH did his nails. He squirmed a bit but I had tiny treats and whenever he started to move I'd give him one. As long as I was holding him securely he didn't mind it too much. Give it a try!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm using mine more and more. I like how it smooths the edges instead of leaving the sharp splinters that I'd sometimes get with the clippers. Tucker is doing well with them now. I just last week, for the first time, did all of his nails completely with the Peticure. I do it by myself, by having Tucker lay down on each side. Before this I'd just touch it to a nail on each foot, and then built up from there.


----------



## WhatsinAname (Mar 29, 2008)

Missy said:


> I loved the idea of it. But in practical terms, when I got it, it just takes too long to do one nail. Jasper is a lost cause when it comes to his paws...But I am able to do Cash both with nail clippers and and the peticure... But it is hard to keep him occupied long enough to do all his nails with the peticure, so I am back to clipping...It is scary...I have hit the qwik twice and boy is that scary (lots of bleeding.) I got the petite, and my boys are bigger Havs perhaps I needed the power of the bigger peticure.


I also bought the petite peticure. I wish I had gotten the more powerful one because it takes a long time w/the petite and Cody's doesn't stay still long enough.


----------

